# Freeway



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: Remember I caught the bugger and he escaped ?????

Well last night he was curled up the spareroom bed with one of the ex ferals and this morning had sprayed all over my kitchen .... so when I saw him this evening prowling about in the garden I told him to kiss his manhood goodbye and as soon as he comes inside for dinner im going to nab him :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We rigged the window of the spareroom ..... firmly latched and cable strapped the rest and as he came in .. pulled the window closed and shut the door .

So now he can sit there and contemplate life until next week then its off to the vet for the big snip.

He isnt feral tho .. he allowed me to sit on the bed next to him .... he is full of fleas and ticks but in fairly good condition otherwise ... he eats well at my house and of course he is fairly dirty .... but all that can be fixed ....

Once he is neutered ill keep him confined for a while and see if I can get him tamer .. and then he can do his own thing ..... all my cats accept him and its his colony so he wont go anywhere .

He is a big pretty boy and as soon as I can ill take some pics


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

carolsclan said:


> ...I told him to kiss his manhood goodbye....



:lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He might not think so, but you're probably extending his life by quite a few years! No more fights over the ladies.  I'm glad you caught him.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ugh, sorry he sprayed in your kitchen. That's never fun stuff to deal with. :x 

Congrats on catching him though! That's sad he's full of fleas and ticks. How harmful are ticks to cats...I know they are pretty harmful to humans or can carry Lyme disease I think?


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

This cat is too clever by far ..... he bit through the cable strap and managed yet again to open a blasted window !!!!!

We are going to have to nail them shut ..... 

I cant believe he managed to get out .... bad kitty ....

So once again he has gained his freedom ...... third time lucky ????


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It would appear that you're the one saying goodbye to his manhood (for now). :wink: 


Good luck catching him again - I know you can do it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Shaking head.......


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh yes..... this cat has never seen the very determined part of my nature ... it has now become my personal mission to catch him ...... 

It will take a day or three but he will be back .... he is a big boy and needs his foodies :wink:


----------

